

MyTAP: Unit Testing for MySQL - draegtun
http://theory.github.com/mytap/

======
draegtun
Related blog post _Introducing MyTAP_ :
[http://www.justatheory.com/computers/databases/mysql/introdu...](http://www.justatheory.com/computers/databases/mysql/introducing_mysql.html)

